# Active sound design - no sound



## JoachimF (Oct 7, 2016)

I installed my ASD today and i have heard a motorsound (without flashing the ASD).

Now I have changed my FA to a 135i, have it flashed and the CAFD created, I can now code it, but I hear no more sound from the ASD (only the Radio), no matter what I adjust.
Ihave read the ASD retrofit thread, but there is no idea for me 

Is anyone able to help me?
Thank you!


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Change FA to m550d, reflash and code. 
On gasoline engines asd start playing only on higher rpm, which diesels cant do.
For mine 535d (asd retrofitted) i've tried coding m5, but asd sound was not so nice. With m550d it is perfect, especially on sport/+.
Good luck


----------



## JoachimF (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks for your reply!
Oh thats sound logical, my Diesel RPM is not so high

Witch FA-Code have You tried?


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Just code, i did no games inside  in FA put FV71 as a model code. Activate profile, and code asd. 
But try to calculate the software, maybe after 135i to m550d it will want different software.


----------



## JoachimF (Oct 7, 2016)

Ich can't change my FA to a 550d 
Still noch sound


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

change sound for S63 best effect even for diesel cars


----------



## -Coach- (Sep 23, 2015)

SergAA said:


> Just code, i did no games inside  in FA put FV71 as a model code. Activate profile, and code asd.
> But try to calculate the software, maybe after 135i to m550d it will want different software.


I also retrofitted ASD to my F20 and I can't get anything other then the 135i profile to work. What I did so far:

- the first time I started the engine right after the retrofit the noise was very loud (ASD module uncoded)
- I then coded the ASD module with my default FA, after that the sound was gone, model was set to F023?
- I manually changed the model to F020/F021 and the engine to 135i and the ASD started working again
- any attempt to change model and engine to a combination which is valid and working for other cars didn't work (M3/M4, M550d ...), it simply disables ASD
- I checked the error codes for the ASD module in ISTA/D and basically it's complaining about a wrong coding
- I had a look at the CAFDs with the CAFD tool and it seems that there are a lot of checks implemented in newer I-Steps which probably check the coding against the FA to prevent coding the module to sound like other cars

What my questions is regarding your answer above:

- can I just read my FA, modify the model to FV71, activate it, read ECUs and then code the ASD module? Without writing the modified FA to the car? Would this be the right procedure?
- do I need to modify anything else in the FA, for example the engine or power class?

I would really appreciate an answere because I really like to test a diesel profile for my 120d


----------



## JoachimF (Oct 7, 2016)

@-coach- can you sent a picture of the CAFD Tool? I'm really interested in looking in the Values. 

It's possible to code with an older I-step?


----------



## dieselweasel (Jul 13, 2016)

After an software update at the BMW dealer regarding warranty replacement of the left LED headlight, there is no more ASD sound noticeable (F30 LCI, 330i). Before there was a discreet tone, but i know this comes not from the engine itself. Now there is very silent, only the 4 cyl. is squaking from the front! 
I try to code some other models with the coresponding engine (F80/S55B30), but nothing works. :thumbdwn:
Is this a "new feature" or a bug?  
How can I fix this? (But I'm not an expert in coding) Should I complain it at dealer?


----------



## Thieutje (Nov 15, 2015)

Guys, 

How do i code( or retrofit if i don't have it yet) ASD to a 2017 120d hatchback?

(Can i take the necessary equipment out of a M550d ?)


----------



## dieselweasel (Jul 13, 2016)

As i know, the asd has gone in newer Software Versions. My Dealer updated the car due to the last inspection, so in the new version, asd is deactivated by bmw. In you have the Hardware in your car, the only was is to downgrade to an older Version where asd is available. 

Thank you BMW! :thumbdwn:


----------

